# What is an 'Eviscerator'?



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I am thinking of adding a Daemon Hunter Inquisitor Lord to my Imperial Fist/Legion of the Damned list and one of the options he can take is an 'Eviscerator' weapon. I looked on GW's site but I can find what this is or what it looks like. Any help would be appreciated. Thx.:victory:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Its a large 2 handed Chainsaw, I gives you 2d6 armour pen I think.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I believe it does indeed count as a chainfist. Lovely lovely thing it is indeed, but rather impractical due to the fact it's a two handed weapon.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at the Necromunda Redemptionists range. Some of the models in there have eviscerators. I actually use one for the heirophant in my Inquisitors retinue. Come to think of it, the actual heirophant model has one too.


----------



## Humanbrain (Jul 23, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sisters_Repentia_Squad

The SOB carry them


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Humanbrain: Thanks for taking the time to post a link with your response. That helps out a lot. 



> lovely thing it is indeed, but rather impractical due to the fact it's a two handed weapon.


Burned: I have to agree. As a two handed weapon the points could be better spent elsewhere. :no:


----------



## Humanbrain (Jul 23, 2008)

No problem. I have lots of links to half naked fetish women like that.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, considering powerfists and chainfists don't get bonus attacks anymore, I think the eviscerator is still just as viable, if not moreso. Wish I could give chainfists to non-terminator characters


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

How can they cleave through armoured bulkheads? It's a chainsaw on steroids.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Chainswords probably can too, except GW doesn't want to have special rules for chain weapons in general. They're all adamantium-toothed weapons-- think of a rotary tool with a sanding bit. Instead of quartz, which is what sand is made of, you have something harder than diamond and stronger than steel, so naturally it'd be able to go through a steel bulkhead without too much trouble.

As for eviscerators in the game... I love 'em. I wish Space Marines could have them. Power fists are great in game, but I've always thought they looked a little odd. Hasn't stopped me from using them, but somehow, there's something much more... inexplicably cool about getting the same effect from a giant chainsword. Every last one of my Sisters who can carry one has one... with the exception of the Canoness, because she gets something better.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

its a really big Chainsword... nasty looking.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Humanbrain said:


> No problem. I have lots of links to half naked fetish women like that.


If I said I don't believe you, would you post the rest?


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

i like power weapons... "no, you don't get a save.You just die"


----------



## Humanbrain (Jul 23, 2008)

Gakmesideways said:


> If I said I don't believe you, would you post the rest?



No, raven players strike me as furries and furries are bad!


NO PORN FOR YOU!


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> steel bulkhead


A steel bulkhead I can believe, but what about plasteel, or adamantium that's incredibly thick?


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

KellysGrenadier said:


> A steel bulkhead I can believe, but what about plasteel, or adamantium that's incredibly thick?


Arguing wether something made up can cut through something else equally made up is not going to lead anywhere.
If a 200kg SM hits a 40-tonne tank with a Powerfist, why does the tank go "boom" instead of the marine going "Weeee! I can see my Fortress-Monastery from here!"

It can cut stuff that GW says it can cut.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Its a huge 2-handed chainsword! whats not to like?? if someone came running at me wavin one of the around, i wouldnt worry abot whethe it was impractical or not. anyway, it has a longer range than a powerfist/chainfist, so you can hit the enemy faster


----------

